# New Driver???



## horsegoer (Aug 22, 2010)

I just started golfing last summer and I bought a Nike SQ Dymo driver. I am thinking of buying the Titliest 909D driver. I am not sure the difference the drive will make in terms of gaining yardage. My local shop is having a sale on the driver for $179.Thanks,


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

the best thing is to hit both of them on a simulator and see your results for spin, launch angle, ball speed, etc


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

horsegoer said:


> I just started golfing last summer and I bought a Nike SQ Dymo driver. I am thinking of buying the Titliest 909D driver. I am not sure the difference the drive will make in terms of gaining yardage. My local shop is having a sale on the driver for $179.Thanks,


179$???????????????????????????? Isnt that like an almost 500$ club?
I had to go look on the titleist site. I was thinking the 910.
I looked here Titleist 909d - Sports & Outdoors - Compare Prices, Reviews and Buy at Nextag - Price - Review and it looks like 179 is a good price.


----------



## keiko (Apr 19, 2011)

I like Adams, SMT, Krank, for heads; get the components online and have them assembled or you can go to a component website and they will do it for you



horsegoer said:


> I just started golfing last summer and I bought a Nike SQ Dymo driver. I am thinking of buying the Titliest 909D driver. I am not sure the difference the drive will make in terms of gaining yardage. My local shop is having a sale on the driver for $179.Thanks,


----------

